# New guy



## Timtonik (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the site. 5'10" 200lbs 13%bf training 3-5week. Sheet metal journeyman, currently working as an elevator technician, father, custom bike builder.


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 15, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (Apr 16, 2017)

welcome to imf bro.. 

the answers you seek are here for you to find..


----------



## Landmark_Daisy (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello bro, welcome to IMF


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 17, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 24, 2017)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome to IMF!   Hope you hang around. Some great people here with a wealth of knowledge. Also post up some of the custom bikes. Im sure everyone would love to see them.


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 8, 2017)

Good to welcome new members, keep up the good work.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome! Master electrician and electrical contractor here!


----------



## mikejonson750 (Jun 12, 2017)

hi guys I am new here too, can you give me some advices how to choose right complex of trainings


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 15, 2017)

It's welcome to all new members and you'll get the advice you seek here.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------

